
Man sacrifices Tesla to aid unconscious driver; Elon Musk foots the bill - hitr
http://www.cbsnews.com/news/man-sacrifices-tesla-to-save-unconscious-driver-elon-musk-offers-to-foot-the-bill/
======
boznz
A Good result for everyone here.

VW Driver - saved. Tesla Driver - Hero and gets to feel good for a while (been
there :-)) Tesla - good publicity

Interesting to see if it's even possible to spin any negativity into it.

